# Lights



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

I want to put lights on my model beam trawler their is about 15 in total but i don't have a clue what size bulbs or battery to use or how to wire up that many bulbs to one battery can anybody help ! a diagram would be helpful.

thanks Tony.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Tony. Maybe you might consider using LED's instead of bulbs?

I'm building "Endeavour" and thought about using the right type of LED's, perhaps filtered in some way with translucent paper if needed in the great cabin and for the stern lantern. Haven't got to the point where I would need to install them or the wiring yet, but I'm pretty sure I will go for it.

There are plenty of references, simple circuits, etc online for making up this sort of thing.

Wish you luck with the project.

Paul


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

being padantic, do yo mean steaming lihts/fishing lights/deck lights, or just lights for the use of?
I have no idea how to slove the problem in miniture: However your navigation (Rules of the road lights, the position of the Bridge lights-Height may be affect in the change of rules in the 1970/80's depending on what size of vessel you are contemplating , if you require exact replication to scale. Sorry to be such a misery but please do enjoy the making of the model.
Do not forget the baskets or the balls for daylight warnings?


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: Do not forget the baskets or the balls for daylight warnings?

Or the corn broom displayed on the foremast at the completion of a successful - clean sweep - voyage?

Greg Hayden


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Two alternatives for your project -- LEDs or grain of wheat bulbs. LEDs are somewhat directional, while GoW bulbs are like tiny incandescent bulbs and shine in all directions. More info and how to use the two types here: http://www.wiringfordcc.com/gorhlite.htm


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Two alternatives for your project -- LEDs or grain of wheat bulbs. LEDs are somewhat directional, while GoW bulbs are like tiny incandescent bulbs and shine in all directions. More info and how to use the two types here: http://www.wiringfordcc.com/gorhlite.htm


----------

